# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  کمک در نصب php

## amh1366

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
بنده مقداری برنامه نویسی بلدم و با زبان های C++‎‎ و  C#‎‎ کار کردم.
و زبان HTML رو هم تا حدودی میفهمم. 
به تازگی میخواستم با زبان PHP کار کنم بنابراین رفتم و نرم افزارشو از سایت خودش گرفتم آخرین ورژنش رو که یه فایل زیپ بود. اما متاسفانه نتونستم نصبش کنم.
تو چند تا سایت هم دنبالش گشتم  ومتوجه شدم باید به یه وب سرور وصلش کنم. بنابراین وب سرور آپاچی رو نصب کردم و بعد فهمیدم باید به یه نرم افزار دیتابیس هم داشته باشم و mysql رو هم نصب کردم اما نمیدونم چرا وقتی کد php مینویسم و اجرا میکنم دستوران php رو درست اجرا نمیکنه.
فکر میکنم مشکل از وب سرور آپاچی باشه چون انگار درست استارت نمیشه.
لطفا کمکم کنید. ویندوز من هم 7 هستش.
این هم عکس از آپاچی
http://www.mediafire.com/view/8yjc61...p/Untitled.jpg

----------


## h_a_m_i_d

دوست عزیز شما میتونی از wamp یا xamp استفاده کنی که همه اینا رو داره رو خودش

----------


## amh1366

ممنونم از جوابتون اما میخوام مشکل کار رو پیدا کنم.این که شما گفتین یه شبیه ساز سروره.
مسر هستم کار با php روی سرور آپاچی رو یاد بگیرم.
لطف کنید در این مورد کمکم کنید.

----------


## saeed55sd

اگر انگلیسی شما بد نیست پیشنهاد می کنم یه ویدئو مربوط به php از شرکت vitamin وجود داره اون رو پیدا کنید و دانلود کنید
wamp و xamp شبیه ساز سرور نیستند در حقیقت شما کامپیوتر خود را باید به یه سرور واقعی برای خواندن فایلهای php تبدیل کنید که نیاز به یه سری نرم افزار داره کاری که این برنامه ها انجام میدن اینه که همه اون نرم افزارها رو برات یجا نصب می کنن بدون دردسر و تنظیمات اضافی و ...
بعضا تو سرورها هم برای راحتی از همین نرم افزارها استفاده می کنن و یه سری تنظیمات امنیتی رو عوض میکنن چون این نرم افزارها بطور پیش فرض خیلی چیز ها رو مثل پیمایش دایرکتوری باز میذارن

----------


## ershad87

فایل php تو بریز تو مسیر C:\xampp\htdocs بعد برای دیدن فایلت  توی مرورگرت 127.0.0.1 یا localhost تایپ کن

----------

